# PS3 3.72 CFW in the works



## shakirmoledina (Oct 23, 2011)

A person by the name of TUHTA has supposedly found an exploit by which he has made *3.72 CFW*.
It has the following features

1. Use official PSN (PlayStation Network)
2. Run Homebrews
3. Run backups (I will make another video next week, showing that feature)
SourceHe also posted a video. The others at ps3news believe him. I hope in him.​
PS to mods - i am getting a [/left] when creating the post


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool, hopefully this is true. I also hope he remains hided from Sony and the never find him, lol.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 23, 2011)

I bet that Sony is going to be like "Oh they found are keys."
Then patch it up before they finish it and then sew the guy...


----------



## emigre (Oct 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> I bet that Sony is going to be like "Oh they found are keys."
> Then patch it up before they finish it and then sew the guy...



Are they going to sew him with a needle or a machine?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 23, 2011)

*cough*

I call fake.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Oct 23, 2011)

It's obvious it's fake, I don't even need to look at the source.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 23, 2011)

Even if it is true, it probably require 3.55


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

Debug FW from reading what raul posted.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 23, 2011)

and pigs might fly, why bother trolling.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea i heard that it was done on a debug console too. there are two folders under PSN section, i call fake. its a real bummer


----------



## coolness (Oct 23, 2011)

come on this must be true
and not that you need to downgrade anymore :S


----------



## Langin (Oct 23, 2011)

DAMN IT.

I would love to have some homebrew on my PS3...


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 23, 2011)

sounds way too good to be true


----------



## Langin (Oct 23, 2011)

hkz8000 said:


> sounds way too good to be true



Oh C'mon it is made by a trusted member. Prove it is fake before you say it is to good to be true.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 23, 2011)

coolness said:


> come on this must be true
> and not that you need to downgrade anymore :S


best thing to do is wait and see. we dont have enough info to make a final opinion.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> hkz8000 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds way too good to be true
> ...


Look at what raul posted the person in the post clearly shows how it is a fake and just a debug console.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, this is probably fake, the likely hood of a 3.7x cfw is really unlikely.


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 23, 2011)

This would be so awesome! I really wanna install otheros on my PS3 slim and use it as a server when I'm not home, and of course game on it when I am. lol


----------



## redact (Oct 24, 2011)

raulpica said:


> *cough*
> 
> I call fake.



*cough*


			
				cfwprophet said:
			
		

> *alkar* the debug fw 3.72/3.73 is NOT leaked to time sooo... how he can has 3.72 on the con ? And for your "there is no backup utility" jada,jada i just can say poor child. A Debug FW hase a additional option below the system information. It's called Debug Option and has a sweet star icon prior to the text


----------



## Gitaroo (Oct 24, 2011)

this pop up right after the JB2 thing was discovered lol, kind of fishy. Anyway I read a few posts at the ps3news, seems like JB2 only trick the PS3 to accept fake signed factory print disc like a debug unit with modified EBOOT, which is why it only work with those disc cant load from HDD nor even BD-R you burn at home (I could be wrong, I have only read a few posts). This can be big in the 3rd world countries and Asia. Maybe Sony can sell even more hardware in down the line, its not like anyone actually track the software sales from those places anyway..... especially when the hardware already reach a profitable stage.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 24, 2011)

mercluke said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > *cough*
> ...


*re-cough*

I was in fact referring to this other post:


> It does not exist. It is just a progskeet. Things about this story are very strange.
> 
> - progskeet (CloneSkeet ) pic from someone else twitter.
> -pic removed from that persons twitter



And this other one:


> Also he wrote:
> 
> Here is some of my soldering skills.
> So he cleary states that the picture shows his own work. Anyone can explain that? Did i miss something?



He claimed the soldering job as his, but it isn't. He has probably faked everything else too.

Also, le yawn:
http://www.ps3news.com/forums/ps3-cfw-mfw/video-ps3-3-72-keys-cfw-development-collaboration-wip-121219-post392592.html#post392592
(second part of the post)



> But I thinks, a part of the problem is on his own back - very big ideas and very little info. Seriously, I know, I'll be -Rep'd or flamed here, but after reviewing some info, I doubt this guy.
> 
> Come on, how anybody who askes such questions as "I've formatted my HDD, how can I recover my files?" (IDK where I found this - on some russian site, or here, if anyone wants this - I can find again) can be the author of CFW?
> 
> Also, he seems like a not very good contributor to PS3 News, he seems like the type asking questions like "I've bricked my PS3, can anyone send me their nand dumps?" or "How I can become a PS3 developer?" or reporting his problems or re-uploading some scene releases and openly asking for +Rep for it. Seriously, what reputation are you talking about? Also, he's other nickname is TUHTA_1994, you should know what the nubers in the end mean.


----------



## steveo1978 (Oct 25, 2011)

I dont have a updated PS3 but dont you need 3.73 to get on PSN? If he states he is getting on PSN with 3.72 then thats a whole-nother mod


----------



## person66 (Oct 25, 2011)

steveo1978 said:


> I dont have a updated PS3 but dont you need 3.73 to get on PSN? If he states he is getting on PSN with 3.72 then thats a whole-nother mod


Nope, it is an optional update, I just tested with my PS3, which is on 3.72 and I could get on PSN fine. It didn't even nag me about updating.


----------



## steveo1978 (Oct 26, 2011)

person66 said:


> Nope, it is an optional update, I just tested with my PS3, which is on 3.72 and I could get on PSN fine. It didn't even nag me about updating.



Oh ok. Now I know


----------



## coolness (Oct 26, 2011)

lol already updated my ps3 to firmware 3.73 can i still jailbreak?
if this is real and still coming out?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 26, 2011)

coolness said:


> lol already updated my ps3 to firmware 3.73 can i still jailbreak?
> if this is real and still coming out?



Probably because 3.73 won't have any additional security measures if it is optional.


----------



## coolness (Oct 26, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> coolness said:
> 
> 
> > lol already updated my ps3 to firmware 3.73 can i still jailbreak?
> ...


ow ok than its no problem for me to worry about xd


----------

